# Slow speeds through network hub



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Hub? Nobody's used hubs since the 90s.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> Hub? Nobody's used hubs since the 90s.




Then what are you using to in order to get additional Ethernet ports ? 

The Verizon modem has only 1 Ethernet output which goes to the wifi modem on first floor which does have additional ports....

However the the main modem is in the basement closet and if we put the wifi modem there which does have the additional ports we need , the signal is too week for the upper floors, house is around 4200 Sq' (full third story)

Unless the verizon main modem needs to go through the wifi modem for Additional hard lines which doesn't make sense to me 

All the lines work fine if we just plug into the 1- output on the main modem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You need to use a switch. They are similar, but a switch is more efficient at passing data so it's much faster.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

HackWork said:


> You need to use a switch. They are similar, but a switch is more efficient at passing data so it's much faster.




I guess that's what i meant this is what I'm
Using 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Running speed tests on recently installed Cat5E jacks...
> 
> We are getting speeds between 700-900 MBPS when the lines are tested through the modem port directly ( lines are good)
> 
> ...



did the customer pay for standard rate or high speed rate on the internet ?

some of the modem can really restrict the speed a bit.

Most standard wifi modem are short range so you will have to look for long range or large house modem to get up to third floor. 

or the other option is get second line run to upper floor and get second modem to work upper half of the house. 


Ask the Verizon to see if they have two or multi port main cable modem or simuair model. ( because some case you can run mulit internet cable thru that and it can run more faster directally )


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> did the customer pay for standard rate or high speed rate on the internet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well he's getting 1000 Mbps , the problem is only when it's passing through the switch. 

I did mention to try Verizon to see if they offer something with multiple ports 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Well he's getting 1000 Mbps , the problem is only when it's passing through the switch.
> 
> I did mention to try Verizon to see if they offer something with multiple ports
> 
> ...


the switch you listed is only 100baseT, which is not a gigabit switch.

maybe that's the problem.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

wildleg said:


> the switch you listed is only 100baseT, which is not a gigabit switch.
> 
> maybe that's the problem.




To get a speed of 5 seems off still , this switch belongs to him... either way I know all my lines are good to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If the verizon device has just one port, it's very possible it's only meant for one device, and you really want the router connected to the verizon device. 

You want to solve the wifi signal problem but locating a wifi access point on the first floor. 

This is not really electrician work so think a bit about whether you should just test the cables and refer this to an IT guy.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

splatz said:


> If the verizon device has just one port, it's very possible it's only meant for one device, and you really want the router connected to the verizon device.
> 
> You want to solve the wifi signal problem but locating a wifi access point on the first floor.
> 
> This is not really electrician work so think a bit about whether you should just test the cables and refer this to an IT guy.




I was trying to finalize the connection for him , but I'm not going to get into it.... my lines have been tested at top speed ...And that's all I was hired to do ... it's something on their end , apparently the main modem is only designed for 1 output or to be routed through their secondary wifi router 
job complete [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The E (Mar 22, 2014)

Sounds to me as if the switch wasn?t negotiating at the correct speed. If it?s a ?managed? switch it may have been set to 10Mbps. In that case someone needs to configure the switch, but that?s not our job unless we?re supplying the networking equipment.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Am I understanding that you are using 2 modems on the same internet service?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's the year 2017. We use wireless now. And there is no more Rock and Roll.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> It's the year 2017. We use wireless now. And there is no more Rock and Roll.


I disagree!






Texting and Driving


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

Wireless sucks! The lower the frequency the lower the data speeds. The higher the frequency the poorer the coverage. I only use it for portable devices, guest accounts and the occasional afterthought lighting control. All LV and communications appliance locations get Cu and occasionally fibre.

In most cases a switch can not be connected directly to a modem. The modem often will serve as a DHCP server for only a single device. This can be overridden if you want to assign a specific IP to the LAN side for some reason, but that will just turn off the DHCP server function of the modem. A router should be installed between the modem and switch. I recommend that routers are set up as DHCP servers for the LAN and have fixed IPs of their own. The router to modem links should set up with the modem in it's defaults. This way if the customer changes ISPs or the ISP resets the modem defaults everything else still works. 

Actually to cut down on service calls, I don't provide or set up main routers for customer networks any more. Some customers can't help but tinker with the settings then want me to come and bail them out. I just use unmanaged switches with built in auto reset in a SWC and give the client a "plug and play" guide sheet that dosn't even mention that the house has hidden switches. If I install some equipment that needs a router, I will install that in the SWC too but it is locked down so the client can't tinker. I will install built in WAPs with the management software locked down and physically hide them in inconspicuous locations. My favoured WAP's are very small, PoE and look more like part of the security system. Most of my clients don't care to know how it works. They just want the plug it in magic. They want it to work, be fast, and be easy.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

A 100mbps switch will only achieve an 8Mbps data rate once you factor in protocol overhead. For his service, you will definitely need a gigabit switch.


----------



## cdoublejj (Oct 23, 2017)

a 100mbps switch definitely isn't helping. if you split it 10 ways i could see 8mpbs.

If that should NOT be the answer there are other factors involved such as, what cable was run for the ethernet? cat5? cat6? is stranded or solid core? is it copper clad aluminum? how far does the wire extend from the sheath of cable before it's punch down into jack? how far before it's untwisted till it's punched down? the longer it's run from the jack's punch down to the seath untwisted, the more cross talk you can get. apparently according to some 1-3 inches can produce dropped packets.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

triden said:


> A 100mbps switch will only achieve an 8Mbps data rate once you factor in protocol overhead. For his service, you will definitely need a gigabit switch.


I'm confused.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I'm confused.


Switches are rated in bits per second. Your operating system shows download speeds in Bytes per second. 8 bits per byte plus overhead yields only about 8 megabytes per second on a 100 megabit switch.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

triden said:


> Switches are rated in bits per second. Your operating system shows download speeds in Bytes per second. 8 bits per byte plus overhead yields only about 8 megabytes per second on a 100 megabit switch.


But that would be if you tried actually transferring a file as the measure, you'd have to watch the units, and account for overhead. 

But I think wrongun used an online speed test or something, which counts raw bits and the actual packet sizes not the payload, so it's apples to apples.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

triden said:


> Switches are rated in bits per second. Your operating system shows download speeds in Bytes per second. 8 bits per byte plus overhead yields only about 8 megabytes per second on a 100 megabit switch.


You said "100mbps switch will only achieve an 8Mbps". If you were talking about bytes you should have changed the capitalization of the B, not the M.



splatz said:


> But that would be if you tried actually transferring a file as the measure, you'd have to watch the units, and account for overhead.
> 
> But I think wrongun used an online speed test or something, which counts raw bits and the actual packet sizes not the payload, so it's apples to apples.


Agreed. Bytes vs bits has nothing to do with this thread, it has been all about bits.


----------



## cdoublejj (Oct 23, 2017)

8MB is 64mbps


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

cdoublejj said:


> 8MB is 64mbps


8MBps is 64Mbps.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You said "100mbps switch will only achieve an 8Mbps". If you were talking about bytes you should have changed the capitalization of the B, not the M.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Bytes vs bits has nothing to do with this thread, it has been all about bits.


Well looky there I screwed up the B. Good catch


----------

